# Need good software for my 3 Huawei HSDPA modem



## crazy pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had this for a while but the one that's included with the modem's a POS and only lets me connect on a first use of the software or something and so is pretty useless, have any of you guys used other bits of software for these and are they good?
Thanks in Advance
Pyro


----------



## elixxx (Feb 28, 2009)

What model is it? E220?


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 28, 2009)

E169g


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 2, 2009)

Which OS? I notice you have 3 listed.......


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 3, 2009)

XP X86 would be ideal since I'd like it running on my netbook, however one running on win 7 would be fine too if I could get hold of an X86 copy (only got an x64 disk). Running it under a user friendly distro of linux would be good to but I'm a bit of a linux newb so may need a bit of help with that. One that had a version to work under vista would also be appreciated, my home internet can't even load up TPU!


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

Bump, due to the crazy slow internet at home I may need this to work rather than it just being useful.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump, keep on finding uses for it at school.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2009)

Try these sites for linux:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887022 and http://crazyaboutubuntu.wordpress.com/huawei-e169g-hsdpa-usb-stick-on-ubuntu/

I know the first one says e160g, but scroll down and someone tells about their e169.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, I'll give that a try once I get my removable DVD drive back (dad won't let me leave my main rig on for long enough to download Ubuntu), internet's slow as hell so download takes a LOOOONG time.


----------

